# Cabelas National Team Championship



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

The Cabelas National Team Championship is a result of partnerships formed with walleye tournaments, circuits and clubs across the nation. Anglers across the Nation that have secured invitations through these organizations have an opportunity to compete for added cash and prizes in a *True National Championship Tournament.* 

*WT6* (Walleye Team Six) was the first official *TWF* (The Walleye Federation) club established in Ohio in September of 2011. WT6 is the largest TWF club in Ohio with the most active dues paying members in 2013. We are strong and growing, If you have interest in fishing a *Cabela's NTC* there are many options to receive an invitation through *WT6*. Go to WalleyeMadness.net for further information and registration or feel free to contact us at [email protected] or Adam @ 330-904-6446 for any questions


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

*Walleye Madness Tournaments is the NTC qualifying tournament series for WT6.* Walleye Madness & WT6 have been sending teams to the Cabelas National Team Championship since 2011.

Each season teams that are members of the national walleye fishing organization, The Walleye Federation  www.walleyefederation.com , compete in Walleye Madness events to qualify for the following years Cabelas NTC.

*In 2013, seven teams fishing Walleye Madness Tournaments qualified for the 2014 NTC:*

Three teams won PAID entries and bonuses to the NTC via the WMT NTC Side Pots!

Four teams qualified for the NTC via our NTC qualifying bracket!

In addition, each year Walleye Madness receives reallocated NTC spots providing additional opportunities for teams to qualify!

Are you interested in qualifying for the largest, national grass roots walleye fishing championship in North America?

*Its all at www.walleyemadness.net on the WT6/TWF/NTC page.*


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations to the team of Chris Duffus & Collin Hill on their first place overall and first place finish in the Cabela's NTC Side Pot at the 4/27 Walleye Madness Tournaments Mosquito Lake event! Chris and Collin's performance earned them a sizable tournament check PLUS a paid entry and bonuses to the 2015 Cabela's National Team Championship.

Complete details including full tournament results, photos, videos, news & media and more are at www.walleyemadness.net


----------

